# Surprise shooting???



## ccourtney_99 (Aug 14, 2006)

Ive heard alot about not "punching the trigger" when shooting bow. That the release should be a "surprise". Im not sure on how to do this. Any ideas on how to do/practice this?? Thanks


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

If you shoot a rifle imagine you are shooting at a deer at 400 yards. You would have to slowly squeeze the trigger as you hold the crosshairs on the deer. Its the same thing for a bow. Put your finger on the trigger and slowly squeeze as you concentrate on what you are trying to shoot not on what your release hand is doing. There are others ways to do it. (back tension ) and what not but this is the easiest.

mark


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have the answer 
Go online and google the ANSWER release i believe it is spelled this way. My dad bouught it for me when i was switching from my recurve to wheels. It has a little bar that won't let you punch the trigger you have to pull it slowly and smooth. It is one of the best things i have in my case. I presently even use it hunting. I have had guys tell me how stupid it is at the range and they say how they never punch it. i strap it on there wrist and they punch it every time. It is one of the quickest ways to cure it. You will shoot so much better once you learn smooth trigger control and not to anticipate the shot. I will look for a link and post it. But i would really consider this realese if you are having any troubles.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

http://www.bowhunting.net/evaluation/00 ... seAid.html


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Im not trying to sell this product in any way, just read the review on that site they explain it really well.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

That is another good way of practicing it. That is one of the ways to cure target panik. Another good way is a back tension release. You never know when it is going to go off.


----------

